# Golden Spike Enterprises, Inc. is proud to announce its 55th FLORIDA MODEL TRAIN SHOW



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

This large event will be held this year at the Volusia County Fairgrounds, Deland, Florida in the Tommy Lawrence Show Arena on Saturday, April 9, 2016 from 9:00 am to 4:00 pm. This location is conveniently located just off I-4, exit 118A. Rt 44

Typically they have quite a bit of G scale for sale.

I plan to be there wearing my Blue Rock Island shirt if you want to grab me and say hello.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got back from the show. Had to be enough G to fill a large U-Haul truck. At least a dozen dealers. A layout running also. I bought an Aristo Craft B&O 2 bay coal car new in the box for $60.00 and two like new rerailers for $25.00. If you live in Florida or south Geogia, this show is worth coming to.


----------

